# Kona Sutra Build!



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I recently purchased an NOS 2007 Kona Sutra frame, the one with sliding dropouts, for use as a touring bike. It is green with metal flake and a solid black fork. Now I'm considering the build. In an ideal world it would be a Rohloff bike with disc brakes, but that is a little expensive right now.

What I have:
Frame + Fork
10x3 105 STI's, new take-offs
XT rear derailleur
Various Cranks
Saddles
Bars

What I know I want:
Chris King headset
Brakes - Avid BB7 Road

What I still need to figure out:
Wheels - I'm thinking XT hubs laced to Mavic rims, but I'm not sure yet. They need to be disc.

I'm not sure about the 10spd levers and the largest cassette I could buy is a 27 tooth for Shimano 10 speed. I could run this with a mountain crankset and get a low enough gear.

What would you put on this machine to tour across the country? My goal is to spend less then $1000 total on the parts.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Scott B said:


> What would you put on this machine to tour across the country? My goal is to spend less then $1000 total on the parts.


Cantilever brakes, Bar end shifters.

Sell the STi shifters, buy good racks and well made bags. 

But that's what I would do...


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

*Good point.*



buck-50 said:


> Cantilever brakes, Bar end shifters.
> 
> Sell the STi shifters, buy good racks and well made bags.
> 
> But that's what I would do...


You've got a point, I already have a good rear rack and a set of Ortlieb bags. I'm planning on getting a set of front rollers and a jandd or surly rack.

I still might ditch the STI's or trade them for 9x3 stuff. Then I could rock a mountain cassette.


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

www.velo-orange.com

Has some nice stuff (friction shifters, long reach tektros, affordable leather saddles, nice control bits)...and I was impressed with their communication and shipping.

NFI


----------



## Cervelo-er (Apr 10, 2004)

Spec'ing it out like a Long Haul Trucker couldn't hurt.

Maybe some upgrades like Nitto bars and the better headsets, but they pretty much nail it on a touring set-up.


----------



## ickymon (Apr 12, 2006)

SB, I just bought an 09' frameset (for those that need to know 60cm frame alone no fork weighs 6.07 lbs.) and I am going to use cantilevers and I found this on Ebay from the U.K.: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=310100547290. Kona told me to use a fork cable hanger which the one I have isn't going to slide on without some muscle or prying to be done. The part from ebay was a size 1.25 though it has a lip which allows it to tighten on the seat tube. Good luck on the build!


----------

